# Mt Brewery-now Open!



## beersom (18/12/08)

Brewers, beer lovers.
We are finally open!
After 18 months of work we decided yesterday morning to go for it and open the doors.... no fanfare .... we just opened.
So for those who have been wondering and waiting.... the time has come, there is still much work ahead of us but now at least you can all come and see (and taste ) the results.


oh and if you pop in....... make sure you say hi.


.......(i seem to really like dots today..... perhaps it is the lack of sleep)...........


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/12/08)

Congrats , best wishes.... (a few dots)....wish I was closer would definatly drop in , was lucky too get a sample of your beers at the swap , cheers ...

all the best 
bunyip


----------



## microbe (18/12/08)

Congratulations! I'm not too far from Tamborine and I drive over the mountain at least once a month or so. What is your address that I may purchase some tasty samples?

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## raven19 (18/12/08)

Beersom, Congrats fristly.

Do you have a web page link at all?

I would like to read up more on your beer stlyes, setup, etc...

Cheers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (18/12/08)

Fantastic news, Ian!

I will be popping in at some point, no doubt. We have been eagerly awaiting the opening. What days are you usually there? We tend to head up the 
mountain on weekends.... And I'm a serial dot abuser too....


----------



## beersom (18/12/08)

Bonj said:


> Fantastic news, Ian!
> 
> I will be popping in at some point, no doubt. We have been eagerly awaiting the opening. What days are you usually there? We tend to head up the
> mountain on weekends.... And I'm a serial dot abuser too....




..... I'm here 7 days a week for the next few months.....

web addy is www.mtbeer.com - its just a rough site at the moment, we have been working on the actual before the virtual
physical addy is 165 Long road Eagle Heights... basically at the end (or start) of gallery walk).................................................................


----------



## bonj (18/12/08)

beersom said:


> ..... I'm here 7 days a week for the next few months.....
> 
> web addy is www.mtbeer.com - its just a rough site at the moment, we have been working on the actual before the virtual
> physical addy is 165 Long road Eagle Heights... basically at the end (or start) of gallery walk).................................................................



Cool, I'll pop in and say Hi.

Yeah, I've been past the spot quite a few times. The girls at the cheese place know us because we're in there so often.


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/12/08)

Very nice looking setup. Pity i'm so far away.

The selection of beers also sound very tasty. Good luck!


----------



## Snow (18/12/08)

Congratulations Beersom. Good luck for a highly successful business producing great beer. Can't wait to drag the family up there to try them all!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle (18/12/08)

Hurrah! Look foward to dropping in early next week and pushing some hard-earned cash in your direction :beer: .


----------



## Ross (18/12/08)

Good to hear Ian.....Will be making the hike up there over Christmas....good luck :icon_chickcheers: 


cheers ross


----------



## Screwtop (18/12/08)

Great news Ian. See you again next time we're down that way, looking forward to it :beer:


----------



## Trav (18/12/08)

Hi Ian I too have just released a beer on the market, what a job. The last 5 years we have been constructing our brewery and infrastructure such as licensing, permits, council approvement. How are you guys going? Would be interested in sharing some stories etc
Trav
Kooinda Boutiqe Brewery


----------



## browndog (18/12/08)

Congrats on the opening Ian, perfect excuse to take the family for a day trip to Mt Tambourine. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (18/12/08)

Good work Ian! Will be popping up in the new year for some tasters 

:beerbang:


----------



## winkle (18/12/08)

Yo! Brewerhood road trip :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz (18/12/08)

winkle said:


> Yo! Brewerhood road trip :icon_chickcheers:




Make it late January and I'm in ! :beer: 

Batz


----------



## jayandcath (18/12/08)

Batz said:


> Make it late January and I'm in ! :beer:
> 
> Batz



I would be keen if you've got the room. (date depending of course)

Jay


----------



## jlm (18/12/08)

Great news. Will be visiting my brother at Tamborine Village more often (although he lives behind the bearded dragon so had 3 pints and got a MT Brewery shirt the other week.). Will be up on holidays for sure.


----------



## Snowdog (19/12/08)

Woo-hoo! Been jonsing for a pint of MT Bitter for awhile now. Have a couple weeks off & I got the email so will be heading that way either next week or the one after....

.... and a few more dots to add to the cause.

Congratulations and happy brewing! May business be good!


----------



## bonj (19/12/08)

jlm said:


> Great news. Will be visiting my brother at Tamborine Village more often (although he lives behind the bearded dragon so had 3 pints and got a MT Brewery shirt the other week.). Will be up on holidays for sure.


I've stopped in there a few times on the way up the mountain for a Moderation Pale Ale. Didn't know they had t-shirts though!


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (19/12/08)

Heading up the mountain now, no answer on the phones so I hope they're open when we get there.


----------



## Snowdog (27/12/08)

Hope they were open for ya. Hoping to head that way sometime in the next couple days.


----------



## Ross (27/12/08)

they are open 10 till 4pm every day - well worth the visit.

cheers Ross


----------



## muckey (27/12/08)

heading to brissy around easter under the guise of visiting relatives, looks like I'm going to be busy "sightseeing".

reading this thread is just getting me more and more interested


----------



## Snowdog (30/12/08)

Ross said:


> they are open 10 till 4pm every day - well worth the visit.
> 
> cheers Ross


Ten to Four seven days a week? Cool! Still hoping to make it this week as I'm off work until the 5th.
Trouble I'm having is I got the wife a kitten for Christmas and she doesn't want to leave for a long time. I was hoping to book a room nearby and hvae a proper go at the brew. We'll at least get there for a beer or two and some cheese.


----------



## Ross (30/12/08)

Snowdog said:


> Ten to Four seven days a week? Cool! Still hoping to make it this week as I'm off work until the 5th.
> Trouble I'm having is I got the wife a kitten for Christmas and she doesn't want to leave for a long time. I was hoping to book a room nearby and hvae a proper go at the brew. We'll at least get there for a beer or two and some cheese.



Yes 7 days.... There is a lovely guest house right opposite the main gate  


cheers Ross


----------



## nate2g (30/12/08)

I visited on the weekend. Definitely make the trek up the mountain, the beers are great and with 9 taps there's a good variety. Will get there again soon. I particularly liked the British style IPA and the Schwarzbier was tasty as well. Andre's doing great things up there.

Slightly off topic, has anyone stopped at Eagle Heights Brewery? It's a decent setup and the beers are really good. The guys were even kind enough to give me a cleanskin bottle of Imperial Stout, in which the sample was excellent. Looking forward to the Belgian Wit when it's ready for conditioning as well.


----------



## BEC26 (30/12/08)

I'll be visiting in October!

LSL aproved, accomodation paid for, wife will drive home from Mt tambourine :lol: 

can't wait!


----------



## bonj (5/1/09)

I popped into the brewery today and had a good chat to Ian. Thanks for the hospitality, mate. It's a great setup and a good looking brewery... all shiny. I love how you can see it all from the tasting zone (Zone was my word... I though it sounded good. Having second thoughts). I picked up a T-shirt and glass and had a tasting tray. The Yippy IPA really appeals to my pallet at the moment, but every one of them was a great beer on its own. Throw a cheese platter into the mix and you have an absolute winner. I will definitely be back.


----------



## jlm (5/1/09)

I'll be down there next monday. 1st anniversary. Where better to visit. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snowdog (16/1/09)

Well, my many-times aborted trip to the mountain is finally coming to be reality. Tomorrow the wife & I will be staying in Mt Tamborine, so hopefully we'll get there before 4 to sample a beer or two and say g'day to Ian. MT Bitter here I come!


----------



## kram (16/1/09)

Bonj said:


> The Yippy IPA


This beer is the goods. I'm hoping it's still available on tap at Grand Central.


----------



## Snowdog (17/1/09)

kram said:


> This beer is the goods. I'm hoping it's still available on tap at Grand Central.




Yes, it IS the goods! It hasn't been at the Grand Central the last few times I've been there recently. They were pushing the Burleigh no-carb, and some Matilda Bay & James Squire brews, but that was before new years. I do love the Alpha Pale Ale.


----------

